# World Tai Chi & Qigong Day 2008



## Myrmidon (Mar 14, 2008)

This year's World Tai Chi & Qigong Day will take place on Saturday, April 26. Anybody here planning to do something for that day?

http://worldtaichiday.org/


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 14, 2008)

We do a Tai Chi awareness day in May.

http://www.taoist.org/content/standard.asp?name=AwarenessDay


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 14, 2008)

DaPoets said:


> We do a Tai Chi awareness day in May.
> 
> http://www.taoist.org/content/standard.asp?name=AwarenessDay



*Great! Nice photo! What about joining other Taijiquan teachers and students for the World Tai Chi & Qigong Day?
*


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 14, 2008)

We're having something in our local area.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 14, 2008)

Myrmidon said:


> *Great! Nice photo! What about joining other Taijiquan teachers and students for the World Tai Chi & Qigong Day?
> *




Perhaps, I'll see what's going on here in Buffalo


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2008)

DaPoets said:


> Perhaps, I'll see what's going on here in Buffalo


Buffalo Yang Center @ Red Dragon is planning on something. Bill Adams might be as well, but I haven't spoken with him in a few weeks.


----------



## pete (Mar 15, 2008)

i don't really get the whole tai chi day thing. i'll be teaching tomorrow if anyone is around LI, has interest, and doesn't want to wait a month for the 'day'.


----------



## Dronak (Mar 16, 2008)

No, I don't plan on doing anything special for it.  I've known about it for a few years, but haven't ever joined in on any of the events.  Maybe someday I will.  I don't know.

pete, if the Wikipedia article is accurate, the idea of the even is "to promote the related disciplines of T'ai Chi Ch'uan and qigong in sixty countries since 1999.  The mission of this multinational effort is ongoing, to expose people to the growing body of medical research related to traditional Chinese medicine and direct them to teachers in their home towns."  So I think the basic idea is to popularize tai chi and qigong and show you where you can learn them in your area.


----------



## pete (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah, i know what it is, just don't get it... kinda like 'earth day'.  just do it regardless of the day.  seems like another hallmark holiday.  bah humbug~


----------



## grydth (Mar 16, 2008)

Myrmidon said:


> This year's World Tai Chi & Qigong Day will take place on Saturday, April 26. Anybody here planning to do something for that day?
> 
> http://worldtaichiday.org/



To the extent that this allows me to reconnect and get a work out in with old friends - and possibily interests some new folks - this is a good thing. If I can, I'll join one of the events.


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 16, 2008)

pete said:


> yeah, i know what it is, just don't get it... kinda like 'earth day'.  just do it regardless of the day.  seems like another hallmark holiday.  bah humbug~


*
Hey... nobody is forcing you to participate... if it's not your cup of tea... fine...*


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 16, 2008)

grydth said:


> To the extent that this allows me to reconnect and get a work out in with old friends - and possibily interests some new folks - this is a good thing. If I can, I'll join one of the events.


*
It's a good way to bring Tai Chi to the attention of the general public, and an opportunity to get together with other teachers and students... nothing wrong with that.*


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 17, 2008)

That is why I like our Taoist Tai Chi awareness day, as you have like a 1000 people all doing the same exact Tai Chi set.  It's very powerfull when you have that many people doing the exact same thing.  A world Tai Chi day is a good idea but wouldn't be as organized... perhaps that is why we do our own day.


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 17, 2008)

DaPoets said:


> That is why I like our Taoist Tai Chi awareness day, as you have like a 1000 people all doing the same exact Tai Chi set.  It's very powerfull when you have that many people doing the exact same thing.  A world Tai Chi day is a good idea but wouldn't be as organized... perhaps that is why we do our own day.



*It all depends on how you look at it. If you don't feel comfortable with the possibility of discovering that there is much more to Tai Chi than the sectarian and secluded view of the art that seems to exist within the confines of the TTCS world... if you don't feel comfortable exploring beyond what your organization allows you to... then you may be better off staying away from any World Tai Chi & Qigong event... In that case you may prefer to stick to the Taoist Tai Chi awareness day...

But... if you are ready to venture beyond the comfort zone in which you have been for so long... I assure you that you will be fascinated by what you will discover... Your only regret will be not having done it sooner...*


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 17, 2008)

I have seen and gone to many differnet martial arts events, it's not a comfort issue at all about gaining knowledge of what's out there... I think you miss understood me.  I am just very happy w/ the TTCS and never had any issues at all.  I have done a handful of martial arts in my life and it came to the point where when I was introduced to the TTCS I really felt that this was a group I could really grow with, especially since everyone who was there was there because they wanted to be, not because they wanted a paycheck.  (I am not saying anything bad about accepting money for teaching by anymeans)

I have many videos on differnet styles of tai chi and a few videos on my fav weapon (3 section staff) and would one day love to be taught how to use it correctly.  (Owned one since 1997... collecting dust on my wall).

My point was really that 1000 people all doing the same style of Tai Chi is more impressive than 1000 people scatterd about doing a lot of different styles.  They are both a great bennifit though to spread the awareness of the bennifits of Tai Chi.


----------



## pete (Mar 17, 2008)

god bless ya, DaPoets.   you'd think in a forum discussing taoist arts, you wouldn't have so many people being judgemental and telling you what to do~ keep on keepin' on!

pete


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 17, 2008)

lol thanks Pete, but w/ me being the noobie here, I somewhat expected some questions and strong advice.  I'm 30, manage about 70 people at my job, and I am easy going for the most part and nearly always find a nice way to work w/ all kinds of people.


----------



## grydth (Mar 17, 2008)

What constitutes "impressive" is ultimately a subjective matter. 

Personally, I would be far more impressed by 5 people performing a classic art well than by a herd of 1000 enacting a flawed concept in unison.


----------



## Dronak (Mar 17, 2008)

grydth said:


> What constitutes "impressive" is ultimately a subjective matter.



I was going to say something similar.  "Impressive" is a matter of opinion.  While some people may be more impressed by the sight of 1000 people performing one form in unison, others may be more impressed by seeing the variety of forms and styles of tai chi.  Everyone's different.

Personally, I think I'd rather have variety at an event like this.  If people attend, there are a lot of different things to see, and if one thing isn't to their liking, hopefully another thing would be.  If everyone's doing the same thing at the event, it's an all-or-nothing deal -- like it and stay, or don't and leave.  *shrug*  Maybe that's just me though.  I'm sure both types of events have their uses.


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 18, 2008)

ok all forgive me, I should have stated that for *me* 1000 people doing the same style is more impressive.

An example comes to mind in the online game called Planet Side (MMO).  I was running my little trooper on the ground toward an enemy tower and suddently about 30 flying vehicles came out of no where, blasted the heck out of the tower at the same time, and then a large jumbojet like thing flew over and 10 guys bailed out ontop of the tower to clean out the inside to take it over.  It was like they were all in unison and I joined the team and they have been "online" friends of mine for about 5 years now.

For me, unison, team work, all done in large numbers, is just very stunning.

I don't think either way is better than the other, but when one sees one or the other, based on their tastes and preferences, one will have a bigger impact than the other to that individual.     

We could have just as easily been called a Zerg in Planet Side even though it was completely organized and played out to the 'T'  

I hope this gives a better example of my thoughts.

Own the Day!


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 18, 2008)

*Don't really know what you're talking about, but yes it's nice to watch a multitude of people doing something in unison... *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAVVVMcTShQ&feature

*It's also nice to watch one person performing something really nicelly...*


----------



## pete (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah, its also nice to DO rather than WATCH
LEARN rather than CRITIQUE
and APPLY rather than IMITATE.

just some thoughts, no particular rhyme or reason, i think?

pete.


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 18, 2008)

pete said:


> yeah, its also nice to DO rather than WATCH
> LEARN rather than CRITIQUE
> and APPLY rather than IMITATE.
> 
> ...



*You should apply all of this to yourself...*


----------



## pete (Mar 18, 2008)

myrmidon said:
			
		

> * You should apply all of this to yourself...*


what makes you think i do not? what gives you the authority to tell others what they 'should' do? 

other than that, you are correct, obviously.

pete


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 18, 2008)

pete said:


> what makes you think i do not? what gives you the authority to tell others what they 'should' do?
> 
> other than that, you are correct, obviously.
> 
> pete



*Just the same authority with which you question others about what they say and do...*


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 18, 2008)

Eyes see hands do.


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 18, 2008)

pete said:


> .... DO rather than WATCH
> LEARN rather than CRITIQUE
> and APPLY rather than IMITATE.


 


DaPoets said:


> Eyes see hands do.


 


			
				Frank Sinatra said:
			
		

> Do bee do bee do.....


 
..


----------



## pete (Mar 18, 2008)

and



			
				Rerun said:
			
		

> Which Doobie do you be?


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's a link to the photo gallery page in the World Taiji & Qigong Day website:

http://www.worldtaichiday.org/photos/2006WTCQD/2006Photos/WTCQDPHOTO2006.html


----------



## DaPoets (Apr 2, 2008)

TTCS won't be participating in this but we have other events like the Awareness day in May this year.


----------



## East Winds (Apr 2, 2008)

The TTCS Awareness Day of course is only to raise awareness of Taoist Tai Chi, whereas World Tai Chi and Qigong Day, promotes ALL forms of Tai Chi.

Very best wishes


----------



## DaPoets (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah but it's the history behind who is actually putting on this World Tai Chi & Qigong day that keeps it from being a really unified event.


----------



## Myrmidon (Apr 3, 2008)

*Would you care to enlighten us...?*


----------



## DaPoets (Apr 3, 2008)

Even though it is advertised by U.S. entities, it's has heavy envolvement and endorsement by china mainland apparently.  In doing research, it's pretty much the same gov. that in the late 1940's and 1950's that persecuted, killed, and destroyed much of the martial arts teachers, religous centers, temples, etc...  and now they are doing an about face and doing the world tai chi & qigong day.  I was actually told specific stories of what happened in China as well when I enquired about TTCS participating in this day (why not right?) but in learning about more of the history I fully understand why many martial arts/religious instructors from China durring those time periods don't participate in this day BUT the concept of the day is a good one which is why TTCS does an awareness day.

Now I do have to say that even though I have been a member for 12 years, I'm not a spokes person for the TTCS, but these words apparently came from Mr. Moy's own mouth along w/ stories of his own experience walking along w/ a fellow student one day and the gov. shooting them w/ morter shells... his friend died in front of him.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 3, 2008)

DaPoets said:


> Even though it is advertised by U.S. entities, it's has heavy envolvement and endorsement by china mainland apparently. In doing research, it's pretty much the same gov. that in the late 1940's and 1950's that persecuted, killed, and destroyed much of the martial arts teachers, religous centers, temples, etc... and now they are doing an about face and doing the world tai chi & qigong day. I was actually told specific stories of what happened in China as well when I enquired about TTCS participating in this day (why not right?) but in learning about more of the history I fully understand why many martial arts/religious instructors from China durring those time periods don't participate in this day BUT the concept of the day is a good one which is why TTCS does an awareness day.
> 
> Now I do have to say that even though I have been a member for 12 years, I'm not a spokes person for the TTCS, but these words apparently came from Mr. Moy's own mouth along w/ stories of his own experience walking along w/ a fellow student one day and the gov. shooting them w/ morter shells... his friend died in front of him.


 
Aaaaaa no

Not saying the Chinese government did not try and stamp out history and CMA with it but that was strongest during the cultural revolution that started in 1966 and the Chinese Government in the 40s was a bit different from the Chinese Government in the 50s the 1940s was the Republic of China (and they have their skeletons in the closet too) and in 1949 it became the Peoples republic of China and the PRC of the 1950s was VASTLY different form the PRC in 1966 and the PRC of today is VASTLY different form the PRC of the 50s and the 60s. 

Taoists at Taoist temples do martial arts all the time now and I am betting none of them participate in World Taiji day either because it is unimportant to them or they do not know or care it exist. Same goes for many taiji practitioners in and from China.

And many taiji people of and from China do not participate in it because they see no reason to. As far as I know it is no big thing in Beijing.

Also attempting to control or eliminate martial arts practice is nothing new to China. It also happened during previous dynastic changes.

You might want to take another look at Chinese history.

Also I have nothing to do with Taiji day, nothing against it I just don&#8217;t much care about it. Also I do not know where it came from or what it is suppose to accomplish either.


----------



## East Winds (Apr 3, 2008)

DaPoets,

If this is the claptrap currently being promulgated by the TTCS today, then it is a more dangerous organisation than it was when I left it 10 years ago.

Very best wishes


----------



## Myrmidon (Apr 3, 2008)

DaPoets said:


> Even though it is advertised by U.S. entities, it's has heavy envolvement and endorsement by china mainland apparently.  In doing research, it's pretty much the same gov. that in the late 1940's and 1950's that persecuted, killed, and destroyed much of the martial arts teachers, religous centers, temples, etc...  and now they are doing an about face and doing the world tai chi & qigong day.  I was actually told specific stories of what happened in China as well when I enquired about TTCS participating in this day (why not right?) but in learning about more of the history I fully understand why many martial arts/religious instructors from China durring those time periods don't participate in this day BUT the concept of the day is a good one which is why TTCS does an awareness day.



*China has had a long and many times turbulent history... but to say that the current government of China is the same government that may have repressed the martial arts and other aspects of Chinese culture in the past, specially during the Cultural Revolution, would be akin to stating that the current US government is the same US government that almost drove the Native American into extintion in the past...*


----------



## grydth (Apr 3, 2008)

DaPoets said:


> Even though it is advertised by U.S. entities, it's has heavy envolvement and endorsement by china mainland apparently.  In doing research, it's pretty much the same gov. that in the late 1940's and 1950's that persecuted, killed, and destroyed much of the martial arts teachers, religous centers, temples, etc...  and now they are doing an about face and doing the world tai chi & qigong day.  I was actually told specific stories of what happened in China as well when I enquired about TTCS participating in this day (why not right?) but in learning about more of the history I fully understand why many martial arts/religious instructors from China durring those time periods don't participate in this day BUT the concept of the day is a good one which is why TTCS does an awareness day.
> 
> Now I do have to say that even though I have been a member for 12 years, I'm not a spokes person for the TTCS, but these words apparently came from Mr. Moy's own mouth along w/ stories of his own experience walking along w/ a fellow student one day and the gov. shooting them w/ morter shells... his friend died in front of him.



The last event I attended was put on by my current teacher and featured a performance by my revered first teacher. Neither one has any "envolvement and endorsement" by China, and there was no mention of that government at the event in either lecture or literature.

For that matter, there also was no "envolvement" by any quasi-cult that slurs others while having a somewhat questionable history itself. Not to mention the present.

I would enjoy seeing specifics on how, when.... and why!!!..... a government would use, of all things, mortar fire to attack Tai Chi practitioners. Let me guess - specifics will not be forthcoming.


----------



## Myrmidon (Apr 3, 2008)

grydth said:


> I would enjoy seeing specifics on how, when.... and why!!!..... a government would use, of all things, mortar fire to attack Tai Chi practitioners. Let me guess - specifics will not be forthcoming.




*Hey... maybe those taiji schools that were attacked by mortar fire developed a secret technique called "repelling the mortar"...*

:lfao:


----------



## DaPoets (Apr 4, 2008)

I think that time needs to be spent on reading up on the history of recent china (since the 40's up to today) and how many of the martial arts schools were destroyed by the government, how Taoism was nearly whiped out of existence, and how many martial arts schools had to flee many parts of china in order to survive.  If there is doubt of the gov. shelling martial arts students in china years ago then it's time for a history lesson especially when any PBS documentary will show you a lot of the recent ruins from famous martial arts schools and temples that were burned to the ground by the gov.  Even today in China, the big topic of human rights violations is a dark cloud over the Olympics and citizens are being jailed for 3-10 years just for speaking out against the government even though there is supposed to be free speech over there....  I am by no means bashing China, I'm just saying that a reality check is needed...


----------



## DaPoets (Apr 4, 2008)

Here is just a small recent example of what I'm talking about:

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/asia/july-dec99/china_7-30.html


http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/asia/july-dec99/china_7-30a.html


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 4, 2008)

> This year's World Tai Chi & Qigong Day will take place on Saturday, April 26. Anybody here planning to do something for that day?


 I plan to watch cartoons like every Saturday. I suppose there is merit in this event in having the chance to explore concepts and get together with other like minded individuals. The saying of before enlightment chop wood after enlightment chop wood echoes how I feel about this event. For me I perfer cartoons.


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 4, 2008)

Myrmidon said:


> This year's World Tai Chi & Qigong Day will take place on Saturday, April 26. Anybody here planning to do something for that day?
> 
> http://worldtaichiday.org/


 
Hi y'all,
I am having trouble navigating the website above. I'm trying to find any events in or around Portland, Oregon, USA. If anyone here could be of any help, it would be greatly appriciated. Please e-mail me if you can, as my access to MT is spotty at the moment.
Thanx,
JB


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 4, 2008)

DaPoets said:


> I think that time needs to be spent on reading up on the history of recent china (since the 40's up to today) and how many of the martial arts schools were destroyed by the government, how Taoism was nearly whiped out of existence, and how many martial arts schools had to flee many parts of china in order to survive. If there is doubt of the gov. shelling martial arts students in china years ago then it's time for a history lesson especially when any PBS documentary will show you a lot of the recent ruins from famous martial arts schools and temples that were burned to the ground by the gov. Even today in China, the big topic of human rights violations is a dark cloud over the Olympics and citizens are being jailed for 3-10 years just for speaking out against the government even though there is supposed to be free speech over there.... I am by no means bashing China, I'm just saying that a reality check is needed...


 
Umm.. yes you should read up a lot on it because if you are putting these forth as proof



DaPoets said:


> Here is just a small recent example of what I'm talking about:
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/asia/july-dec99/china_7-30.html
> 
> ...


 
You REALLY need to get a MUCH more reliable source than Fulan Gong. MOST of what they write is propaganda at best. 

If I had more time I would write a much longer post about the propaganda they spread and the fact that they are a cult that many in the US have bought into hook line and sinker because it is SOOOOO much easier to believe that China is doing this to Fulan Gong that to believe the truth of it that they are in fact mostly spreading lies and a cult.

I have studied Chinese history, ancient to recent extensively and I can tell you that your view of Chinese recent history is more than a bit off. You continue to refer to the 40s while pointing the finger at the PRC and I have already said (and this is historic fact) that the PRC did not come to power until 1949. Much of the 40s was spent fighting the Japanese in China. And if you are looking for atrocities against ALL Chinese, marital artist included, look to the 40s and the JAPANESE occupation not the Peoples Republic of China, it did not exist in the 40s

Legitamate Taoist temples are not being destroyed in China today and have not been for at least 20 years or more. Where they attacked? Sure they were, but now there is a rather large one operating right in the middle of Beijing. It was there prior to the cultural revolution but it did not do so good during the cultural revolution but then the forbidden city almost got destroyed during the cultural revolution and if it were not for Zhou Enlai it would have been and Fulan Gong will NEVER tell you that.


----------



## East Winds (Apr 4, 2008)

The Taoist Tai Chi Society and Falung Gong? Now there's an unholy alliance!!!:erg:

Very best wishes


----------



## DaPoets (Apr 4, 2008)

Falung Gong actually has nothing at all to do w/ my point... The group could have been old ladies playing chess for all I care... The point was that China is still doing today what they did in the past...  Violating human rights....  And this is PBS doing this documentary on China's human rights violations and religious/spiritual controling nature.  Falung Gong just by chance happened to be one of the many groups/practices that were listed that I clicked on.  If they are a satanic cult do they deserve to get beaten, jailed, and torchured?  You would think in this day and age that people can go outside and exercise as they see fit with out getting a billy club to the head, but apparently I'm wrong.

Perhaps I am taking this a bit too much to heart since I'm African American and I have faced a lot of racisim in my time and I'm only 30 years young... My mother was one of the 1st blacks in her highschool and was thrown down stairs, beaten and even escorted to classes by the military.  So when it comes to individual rights, it's a bit of a soar spot for me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 4, 2008)

DaPoets said:


> Falung Gong actually has nothing at all to do w/ my point... The group could have been old ladies playing chess for all I care... The point was that China is still doing today what they did in the past... Violating human rights.... And this is PBS doing this documentary on China's human rights violations and religious/spiritual controling nature. Falung Gong just by chance happened to be one of the many groups/practices that were listed that I clicked on. If they are a satanic cult do they deserve to get beaten, jailed, and torchured? You would think in this day and age that people can go outside and exercise as they see fit with out getting a billy club to the head, but apparently I'm wrong.


 
People can go out and exercise and practice religion in China, my mother-in-law is a devout and practicing Buddhist in Beijing, go to any park in the morning in Beijing you will see thousands of people doing all sorts of martial arts, the majority is taijiquan. You will also see swing dancing, waltzing, traditional music and a host of other things too. But not one case of government forces rolling in to suppress, oppress or kill anyone. 

Baiyun Guan is the Taoist temple in the Middle of Beijing and every single Taoist holy day it is PACKED with people and no one is beaten or oppressed. I went to a very old (there before Columbus sailed off to bump into North America) Buddhist temple on a mountaintop outside of Beijing and it was beautiful, and it was full of monks and worshippers and on Buddhist holy days it is packed. There was a government official there that day but he to was there for worship, not oppression or give out public beatings

But if you decide to mount a protest because the government refused to recognize you religion as the one and only true religion in China as well as not take the little doll that was suppose to represent god seriously by going to Tiananmen square and protesting (after the Tiananmen square problem) you are going to get arrested. As a matter of fact one of the quickest ways to get arrested in Beijing these days it to protest, or hand out flyers of protest in Tiananmen. And then if you follow up this protest with making a human chain and blocking a major road into Tiananmen (if memory serves it is about 8 lanes wide) you will once again get arrested. But what was amazing is that when the police went to look for the head of Fulan Gong he was already on a plan to the US with all his followers&#8217; cash and when he landed in the US screamed religious oppression and got political asylum. So the US bought the whole thing hook line and sinker and gave a cult leader asylum.

Things in China are far from perfect and they have and do commit human rights violations but in many cases of religion it comes down to if you don't get in their face with it they tend to ignore it. Not a good thing and certainly not what we have in the west but it is pretty well known throughout China that this is how it works. You want to be a Christian, Taoist, Buddhist, Catholic, Satanist in China great go for it, just don't go out and make a public spectacle that disrupt day to day operations. 

There are a lot of bad things done in China; there are a lot of bad things done in the US too. But you also have to take into account that not all the news you see here is 100% true as it concerns China and the same can be said for the news in China as it concerns the US. 

Rights in China are a strange thing, they are no where near as oppressive as we in the west think and they are nowhere as near free as many in China think, and most, in China, will never know or care. But on average day to day life in Beijing (the capital of China) is far from oppressed and I have not seen a single beating or mortar attack. It is pretty much capitalism gone wild these days. But if you are a member of Fulan Gong it is likely they know where you live and if you try and go to a park to pass out flyers or recruit others into it you will then see the police show up, but I have not seen it. And a great way to get many Chinese to avoid you completely becuase they think you are a bit nuts is to go around telling everyone you are a member of Fulan Gong.


----------



## grydth (Apr 4, 2008)

DaPoets said:


> I think that time needs to be spent on reading up on the history of recent china (since the 40's up to today) and how many of the martial arts schools were destroyed by the government, how Taoism was nearly whiped out of existence, and how many martial arts schools had to flee many parts of china in order to survive.  If there is doubt of the gov. shelling martial arts students in china years ago then it's time for a history lesson especially when any PBS documentary will show you a lot of the recent ruins from famous martial arts schools and temples that were burned to the ground by the gov.  Even today in China, the big topic of human rights violations is a dark cloud over the Olympics and citizens are being jailed for 3-10 years just for speaking out against the government even though there is supposed to be free speech over there....  I am by no means bashing China, I'm just saying that a reality check is needed...



Your "reality check" just bounced. 

I asked a simple question.... please tell us when/where/why/details of your allegation of a government breaking up a Tai Chi practice with mortar fire.

Can you substantiate your story, or can't you? Simple, actually.

Funny, it seems more and more that specifics elude you when a sharp inquiry is made...


----------



## Myrmidon (Apr 4, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> Hi y'all,
> I am having trouble navigating the website above. I'm trying to find any events in or around Portland, Oregon, USA. If anyone here could be of any help, it would be greatly appriciated. Please e-mail me if you can, as my access to MT is spotty at the moment.
> Thanx,
> JB



Check here:

http://chinesehealth.com/wtcqd/wtcq...tes&State_Province=Oregon&wtcqd_search.asp=Go


----------



## Myrmidon (Apr 4, 2008)

DaPoets said:


> Falung Gong actually has nothing at all to do w/ my point... The group could have been old ladies playing chess for all I care... The point was that China is still doing today what they did in the past...  Violating human rights....  And this is PBS doing this documentary on China's human rights violations and religious/spiritual controling nature.  Falung Gong just by chance happened to be one of the many groups/practices that were listed that I clicked on.  If they are a satanic cult do they deserve to get beaten, jailed, and torchured?  You would think in this day and age that people can go outside and exercise as they see fit with out getting a billy club to the head, but apparently I'm wrong.



Regardless of what China's human rights record may be, the bottom line is that the World Tai Chi & Qigong Day is an event with its origins in the USA. The Chinese government is not behind this event. If you think it is, go ahead and present the evidence.

The World Tai Chi & Qigong Day is an event that has been established for the purpose of raising awareness of the health benefits that can be derived from the practice of Tai Chi & Qigong. The event was started by a Tai Chi practitioner by the name of Bill Douglass in Kansas 10 years ago. If you know something I don't know, please share the facts.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 5, 2008)

Myrmidon said:


> Regardless of what China's human rights record may be, the bottom line is that the World Tai Chi & Qigong Day is an event with its origins in the USA. The Chinese government is not behind this event. If you think it is, go ahead and present the evidence.
> 
> The World Tai Chi & Qigong Day is an event that has been established for the purpose of raising awareness of the health benefits that can be derived from the practice of Tai Chi & Qigong. The event was started by a Tai Chi practitioner by the name of Bill Douglass in Kansas 10 years ago. If you know something I don't know, please share the facts.


 
Thank you, I was wondering where it came form and what it was about.

I am also equally sure that the PRC has nothing to do with it.


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 6, 2008)

On World Tai Chi & Qigong Day in Olympia, Washington, there usually is a gathering of people from the area's Taiji schools at the East Capitol Campus.  There are a variety of Taiji styles represented, but the majority seem to be associated with the Dong Family.  

Usually, it starts with all of the schools practicing their basic form together, then the schools put on demonstrations of their other forms.  The past two years, we've had someone lead us through some taiji ruler exercises.

We had around forty people there last year.  This year I'm hoping we have more.


----------



## grydth (Apr 8, 2008)

grydth said:


> Your "reality check" just bounced.
> 
> I asked a simple question.... please tell us when/where/why/details of your allegation of a government breaking up a Tai Chi practice with mortar fire.
> 
> ...



Anybody notice the deafening silence to the specifics requested? Not just my points, either.

Simply and directly put, what I see from TTCS reminds me of an old Deep Purple standard.... Smoke on the Water.


----------



## Myrmidon (Apr 18, 2008)

*From the National Qigong Association:*

http://nqa.org/worldTCday.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 18, 2008)

I have nothing against World Taiji day, I dont participate in it, but I have nothing against it. 

But a thought just hit me Can you imagine a world Sanda day or a world Bajiquan day or a world Xingyiquan day. :boxing::btg:

ouch :eye-popping:


----------



## Myrmidon (Apr 18, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> But a thought just hit me Can you imagine a world Sanda day or a world Bajiquan day or a world Xingyiquan day. :boxing::btg:
> 
> ouch :eye-popping:



*Just wear a mouthpiece... *:cheers:


----------



## grydth (Apr 26, 2008)

My daughter and I paid a visit to the local CNY event and had a wonderful time. Relaxing work out, reconnected with a teacher and friends, and arranged to get together during the summer.

Contrary to the unsubstantiated (as usual) attempt by a certain cult to paint the event pink, there was no express or implied mention or sponsorship of the Chinese government, not anywhere. No politics, anywhere. 

Just *real* Tai Chi and Qi Gong. Everywhere.


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 26, 2008)

At our gathering here in Olympia, there were a little over 40 participants from 6 schools/clubs  and around 10 people just watching.  Did some form together, watched demonstrations of other forms, did some Taiji Ruler, and talked with a number of people.  A lot of fun on a nice and sunny day (we haven't been having many of those lately).

fyn


----------



## grydth (Apr 26, 2008)

Ken Cohen just had an article on Taiji Ruler in the Journal of Asian Martial Arts.... a student of his insists our group would enjoy it..... what can you tell us about what your group was doing?


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't remember the guy's name that lead us through the movements, but I believe he studied with Andy Dale up in Seattle.  It's a little difficult to describe what we did, but I'll try.

He showed us some basic stuff where we rotated the ruler held from a horizontal position in front of us to a vertical position, then added waist turns to the right and left as we did that.  We would sink as we turned to, sinker deeper the farther we turned.  We also did one where we continued the rotation to where the ruler was held outward along the arm, and again adding in waist turns to the left and right.  Alot of stretching of the body involved in these movements.

Another movement we did was rotating the ruler around until we slid the elbow of one arm over the other forearm, and again added in waist turns to the left and right while looking through the "window" that your arms made.  Another bit we did with this was to walk the box to the left and right (take a step forward and 90 degrees to one direction and then continue stepping around like that) while looking through the "window".

Then we did some large circular stretches by swinging the ruler up from one side, twisting the arms around overhead and swinging back down the other side.  Lots of stretching involved with that one.

It was alot of fun.  My descriptions really didn't do it any justice.

fyn


----------



## Myrmidon (Apr 26, 2008)

*Taiji Ruler...*





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc1C7_vfdFA&feature


----------



## Jamey02 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,

 Tai Chi is one of the best types of exercises that will help strengthen both your mind and your muscles.  Tai Chi exercises and movements are easy to learn but take much mental focus to master making Tai Chi a lifelong routine.


----------

